# Propane storage



## madison (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all, my name's madison and I'm new here. Have a propane question.

What's the safest way to store propane? Inside the house (where I have it now) or in the garage, even though it gets hot? Or in a room we seldom use?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

What are you storing it in? Usually it is stored in tanks holding 20 to 100 to 1000 gallons, and the bigger the tank , the farther from the house!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Outside of the house and your garage both. If you can't do any better store it outside under a tarp, but outside of your home and anything connected to your home. One leak and a spark and you could be homeless.

My cylinders are in a rack in an open bay of my shop.

.....Alan.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

What A.T. Hagan said but with one addition: you could be dead, and not just homeless. My brother and law and another fireman lived but were severely burned by an explosion in a house that contained propane tanks. Put the tank outside. Underground storage is getting popular again in our area, but a properly installed and maintained above ground tank is fine.


----------



## SouthWesteader (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome, Madison!  

Always outside the house, and, for 100 gallons or above, at least 15 feet away. Heat shoudn't be an issue, if you have a pressure relief valve on your tank, although a tree to shade the tank wouldn't hurt. Cylinders often don't have pressure relief though, so you should keep them in the shade. How much are you storing? (just curious)


----------



## desdawg (Jul 18, 2004)

What everyone else said. It needs to be outside. Propane is a gas that is heavier than air. If it leaks it goes down instead of up and will fill up a room or house. In addition when it leaves the cylinder and it's liquid state it will vaporize to about 180 times the liquid volume. One little spark from a light switch or outlet and it will be all over.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

madison said:


> Hi all, my name's madison and I'm new here. Have a propane question.
> 
> What's the safest way to store propane? Inside the house (where I have it now) or in the garage, even though it gets hot? Or in a room we seldom use?


..............As others have said your propane tank should be outside of your home and some distance away , like 75 to 100 feet . If , you'll notice on the 250 , 500 and 1000 gallon tanks , there is a welded seem on each end , this seem is designed such that if the tank was to catch fire and explode that the ENDS will blow Off before the whole tank explodes , which PREempts a much bigger explosion . fordy...


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Outside!!!!!!!!

--->Paul


----------

